# Honda Eu200I On Back Bumper Of 277Rl



## Joe & Carole (Jul 2, 2012)

Any input om mounting 2 Honda 2000eu on the bumper of my 2013 277RL. Weight is 46 lbs each. I was thinking when we stop for lunch we could crank up the a/c and leave the dog on the Trailer. Thanks Joe


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Joe & Carole said:


> Any input om mounting 2 Honda 2000eu on the bumper of my 2013 277RL. Weight is 46 lbs each. I was thinking when we stop for lunch we could crank up the a/c and leave the dog on the Trailer. Thanks Joe


Weight-wise it shouldn't be a problem, I haul a much larger Cummins Onan p4300i on the back of my 26RKS. I even extended my rear bumper by 3 feet to accommodate this larger generator. With it on, I've traveled 37,000 miles. I also use it the a/c for our dogs, as well as when we're stopped for lunch along the side of the road on a warm day.

Just make sure you secure it with a very good cable since that very portable generator has been known to grow legs and just walk away!


----------

